# Basic Rail Pass - more help please



## Brian Dufton (Feb 6, 2018)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hi - a couple of weeks ago I asked about Amtrak rail passes - thanks for the replies. However I still have a problem.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I still don't understand how I actually use the pass when booking a seat. If I buy a pass on-line I should get a reference number. Does this number go in the 'Promo Code' box on the booking screen? I guess that if no 'rail pass seats' are available on a particular train it would tell me at the time of booking. Without this knowledge I cannot book any train rides let alone Airline tickets and hotels.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I've emailed Amtrak and no reply. Travel agents say I should use the freephone number and call Amtrak but I live in England and this will not work.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Does anyone know of an Amtrak email address for overseas customers like me?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Perhaps somebody call Amtrak on my behalf and ask what I should do - please?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]My email address is briandufton at live dot co dot uk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks in advance.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brian[/SIZE]


----------



## caravanman (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Brian, The reservations made (tickets bought) with the rail pass cannot be done via the website...

You can buy the pass on Amtrak.com.

You get an email with the reference number.

You email *[email protected]* to ask them to book your tickets.

You collect your physical paper pass and the reservations made, from the station in America that you nominated when you paid for the pass online.

Hope this helps?

Ed.

PS You could email the above international address and ask if your desired tickets are still available, before you buy the pass?


----------



## caravanman (Feb 7, 2018)

Pleased to report that I did also email Brian, and he has contacted Amtrak as above, and now has had a nice reply from Amtrak.

Ed.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 7, 2018)

caravanman said:


> Pleased to report that I did also email Brian, and he has contacted Amtrak as above, and now has had a nice reply from Amtrak.
> 
> Ed.


Thank you Ed. You may be our resident "expert" on rail passes.


----------

